# difficulté pour configurer une adresse laposte.net



## mo7 (11 Novembre 2012)

bonsoir, 

j'ai un souci pour configurer une adresse  qu'on va nommer pour l'exemple :   xxx@laposte.net


par ailleurs cette adresse qui reste bloquée sur le Mac fonctionne parfaitement sur l'IPad,
mais pas non plus sur l'IPhone.

j'ai pourtant configuré une autre adresse   nommée pour l'exemple :  aaa@laposte.net
et celle ci fonctionne parfaitement sur le Mac  (je ne l'ai pas installée sur l'Ipad ni sur l'IPhone) car elle est pour mon mari.

j'ai pourtant l'habitude d'installer des comptes mail, j'ai différentes adresses qui ont été installées sans aucun souci,  mais celle ci... nada pas moyen.

si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci d'avance.
mo7

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2012)

mo7 a dit:


> par ailleurs cette adresse qui reste bloquée sur le Mac fonctionne parfaitement sur l'IPad,
> mais pas non plus sur l'IPhone.


Qu'entends-tu pas par "bloqué" ?

Les comptes se créent de la même manière sur Mac OSX et sur iOS. Si ça ne marche pas sur une machine c'est que le compte n'a pas été créé correctement ou que l'accès se fait différemment. Par exemple sur une Freebox, il ne faut pas oublier de débloquer le port pour accéder à un SMTP autre que celui de Free.


----------



## mo7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir  ntx. Merci d'essayer de m'aider

Par bloqué je veux dire qu'aucun message  n'y arrive, il y a d'ailleurs un petit triangle. Qui signale le blocage.

L'autre compte a pour seule différence le nom de mon mari 
J'ai essaye de le mettre chez moi mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus, 
Le compte Apple est au nom. De mon mari, 
L'adresse mail qui fonctionne est aussi ouverte a son nom,
L'adresse mail qui ne fonctionne pas est plus ancienne avait été ouverte a mon nom (du moins avec mon prénom) est ce que ca peut jouer ?  Je n'y crois pas trop puisqu'elle fonctionne sur mon IPad

Je suis chez orange


----------



## ntx (12 Novembre 2012)

Vérifie les informations dans les champs :
- Adresse électronique,
- Serveur de réception = "imap.laposte.net" et nom d'utilisateur (ton adresse sans "@laposte.net")
- Serveur d'envoi : nom du serveur = "smtp.laposte.net", nom d'utilisateur (idem serveur de réception), mot de passe (choisir Autentification "Mot de passe"), le numéro de port (chosir "Utiliser les ports par défaut").


----------



## mo7 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
J.ai essaye mais ça ne fonctionne pas  non plus, mais j'ai quand même réussi   partiellement :hein:
J'ai supprimé le compte puis j.ai recommencé en copiant sur ce qui était mis sur l'IPad,

Le compte a fonctionné plus de triangle  les messages arrivent mais je ne peux pas répondre ni envoyer de message
Et c'est identique pour les deux comptes l'un a smtp la poste et l.autre orange mais aucun ne fonctionne en envoi...

Pffff c'est galère  et ce truc qui tourne maintenant en permanence dans la boîte d'envoi a côté de message envoyé .....

Il vous reste un petit conseil dans votre boîte a malice ?:rose:


----------



## ntx (13 Novembre 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Par exemple sur une Freebox, il ne faut pas oublier de débloquer le port pour accéder à un SMTP autre que celui de Free.


A voir quelle est la politique d'Orange sur ce point ?

Vérifie le numéro de port du SMTP. Pas de firewall trop restrictif ?


----------



## mo7 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Au début j'avais le port 995 mais comme l'IPad il y avait port par défaut j'ai remis ça ...


----------



## ntx (13 Novembre 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Pas de firewall trop restrictif ?


----------



## mo7 (13 Novembre 2012)

ntx a dit:


>



Oups  :rose:
desolée, je ne sais pas comment on voit ça sur Mac  je ne m'en sers pas souvent, et je n'ai pas encore appris a mettre les mains "dans ce genre de moteur" 
Et d'ailleurs si vous avez un topic ou on apprends je suis preneuse....:love:


----------



## ntx (14 Novembre 2012)

Vous n'avez pas installé Little Snitch ou quelque chose dans le même genre ?


----------



## mo7 (14 Novembre 2012)

Il faut que je demande a mon fils si il a installé qq chose, comme c'est lui qui a installé pour mon mari, et qu'à. Cette époque je ne voulais pas changer de système, je ne m'en suis pas du tout occupée, pour me convertir on m.a offert pour mon anniversaire unIPad. Puis un. IPhone,
(Oui oui j'ai été bassement achetée) :love: 
Bon. Tout ceci pour dire que je.  Suis venue aMac par la bande, et que maintenant tout est a acquérir,  je n.ai aucune base. 
Si vous avez des topics d'apprentissage  je suis preneuse,


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

mo7 a dit:


> Si vous avez des topics d'apprentissage  je suis preneuse,


Bonsoir,

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

http://www.osxfacile.com

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr


----------



## mo7 (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci Renaud


----------

